# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Pi equals 4

## Sneakylemons

*Archimedes had it wrong all along.. pi = 4.*

----------


## Phygar

The issue is that doing that never converges into a circle.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*If you do it enough it will eventually become a circle.*

----------


## Phygar

> *If you do it enough it will eventually become a circle.*


 A 'triangle wave' will never fit to the shape of a circle.

----------


## Aldun

> *If you do it enough it will eventually become a circle.*


It'll never be a perfect circle.

----------


## BrightChild

I have no idea what this is talking about, but i am behind sneakylemon 100%

----------


## Remahlól

It will NEVER become a circle, learn a bit more about Mathematical Integrals, before starting such a RIDICULOUS thread.
Pi is and will always be 3.14 etc.

----------


## MadameGrip

pi equals 3.1415 always :P

----------


## Konungr

Yeah, but instead of me having to know a number to infinity and beyond, all I have to do is remember 4. Nice Find Sneakylemons, even if it does take a bit of free extrapolation to come to the conclusion.

----------


## Ground Zero

nom nom nom pie ****ing nom

----------


## 2dgreengiant

But if infinity is forever lasting you will never = 4

----------


## Harambeqt

3.14159265358979 I know them, in my head  :Big Grin:  I know im rearry smarty.

----------


## Aldun

> 3.14159265358979 I know them, in my head  I know im rearry smarty.


Yea so do I.

3,14159 26535 89793 23846 26433 83279 50288 41971 69399 37510 58209 74944 59230 78164 06286 20899 86280 34825 34211 70679 82148 08651 32823 06647 09384 46095 50582 23172 53594 0812848111 74502 84102 70193 85211 05559 64462 29489 54930 38196 44288 10975 66593 34461 28475 64823 37867 83165 27120 19091 45648 56692 34603 48610 45432 66482 13393 60726 02491 41273 72458 70066 06315 58817 48815 20920 96282 92540 91715 36436 78925 90360 01133 05305 48820 46652 13841 46951 94151 16094 33057 27036 57595 91953 09218 61173 81932 61179 31051 18548 07446 23799 62749 56735 18857 52724 89122 79381 83011 94912 98336 73362 44065 66430 86021 39494 63952 24737 19070 21798 60943 70277 05392 17176 29317 67523 84674 81846 76694 05132 00056 81271 45263 56082 77857 71342 75778 96091 73637 17872 14684 40901 22495 34301 46549 58537 10507 92279 68925 89235 42019 95611 21290 21960 86403 44181 59813 62977 47713 09960 51870 72113 49999 99837 29780 49951 05973 17328 16096 31859 50244 59455 34690 83026 42522 30825 33446 85035 26193 11881 71010 00313 78387 52886 58753 32083 81420 61717 76691 47303 59825 34904 28755 46873 11595 62863 88235 37875 93751 95778 18577 80532 17122 68066 13001 92787 66111 95909 21642 01989

----------


## Xel

I posted that in bawx, removed the coolface.. 
even the image link is the same.. how's this?

THIEF! How dare you? Didn't you remember I had the hammer?
(kidding)

----------


## MadameGrip

Just zoom in to infinite like... 90000000000% and you'll start seeing squares again in the "circle" :P i.e pi = 3.1415 :P and not 4

----------

